
Ask HN: When do you get downvote privileges? - amingilani
I get downvotes sometimes.<p>Sometimes it&#x27;s because I said something someone didn&#x27;t like, sometimes it&#x27;s because it&#x27;s an unpopular opinion. Most times, I get upvotes more than downvotes, but I can clearly tell a lot of people have downvote privileges.<p>When do you get those on HN?
======
minimaxir
500 Karma I believe, so you are close.

~~~
makecheck
Also, the option isn't always there; you can't downvote any direct reply to
your comment, can't downvote older comments in the thread, etc.

~~~
amingilani
Thanks guys!

